# Binkeys babies!



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Binkey decided to deliver today around 4:30 on her day 144....I was sorta expecting a late night delivery but she was very nice to me.
First was a little doe...looks just like daddy Chief, she presented with just her head but Bink pushed her right out with no trouble. She weighed 2#
It took a few minutes but she managed to get the second out with head and 1 leg forward...he was the biggest at 3 1/2#......he's got so much roaning that you would think he was an Agouti pygmy :wink: I sorta had a feeling that there was 3 in there after I saw her udder earlier today...she's had 4 previous freshenings with 3 twins and 1 single and her udder has never been this big :greengrin: Anyhow...3rd came the right way..head and both feet, he looks just like Binkey..black with white poll and white on his side. She scared me for a second because she started to push again...and I was almost stroking out at the thought of a 4th... :laugh: Thankfully, for my sanity, she was just delivering AB.
I know I ramble...having 3 was totally unexpected and after her sad delivery last year I can help but feel that the 3rd kid is because of the ones she lost, these are her first triplets....and my first triplets in 3 years.
Doe has white on her face, second buck has frosted ears, third has black ears.
#2 buck
[attachment=3:2jj7qzny]015.JPG[/attachment:2jj7qzny]
Doe
[attachment=2:2jj7qzny]016.JPG[/attachment:2jj7qzny]
#3 buck
[attachment=1:2jj7qzny]011.JPG[/attachment:2jj7qzny]
All together.. doe in middle, 2nd born buck on right.
[attachment=0:2jj7qzny]013.JPG[/attachment:2jj7qzny]


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats Liz :stars: so glad things went so well!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so very Thankful that all has gone well ray:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats they are great looking kids.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Adorable


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Just gorgeous, im so excited for you triplets are neat. Glad they are all doing well.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Aww congrat's!! I love the coloring on the doe =}


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable ....congrats.......... :thumb:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Sweet, sweet and sweet!! love them.. they are SO Cute!
Congratulations!


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

:thumb: Very nice babies! Binkey certainly deserves a nice treat!

:cake: Happy Birthday triplets.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats Liz! They are GORGEOUS! I love the different coloring/marking, very cute! I am so thrilled that everything went well with Binkey's delivery! And so glad you can sleep tonight, hehe!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sadly, theres no sleep for me because I'm losing the black buckling. Binkey chewed his cord so short while 'mothering" him that hubby and I couldn't get it tied off quick enough...he has lost so much blood and is laying in my lap dying. He's crying out every few minutes or so but thats it...limp and lifeless.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

My heart goes out to you this morning Liz....I'm so sorry


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh Liz, talk about highs and lows. Congrats on the babies...they are beautiful. I love the little boy with the white beard...Nicholas sounds like a good name for him - he reminds me of Santa! I'm sorry about your other little boy. Bink was just doing what she thought was right...a little too well. Like I tell Catie - heaven would be a boring place with all old people, and that goes for goats too. The angels have to have a few babies bouncing around in the heavens to smile at! Hang in there...and go hug your babies! 
-Becky


----------

